# Beetle 'Heritage Wheel' Design Offers Steelie Look with Many Options



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

While at the Volkswagen Accessory tech facility in Virginia recently on other matters, our staff had a chance to play with the new factory heritage style wheel design that is offered standard on the 2012 Beetle. 

During some down time, we had a chance to sit down and get up close with a set of Beetle factory Heritage wheels. When we did, we realized that right out of the box (or factory if you like), 2012 Beetle owners may have a set of modular wheels that are as customizable as the old MOMO I.D.E.A.’s from the 90’s. Stay with me on this.










Made to look like a vintage steel wheel from the original Type 1, though crafted from alloy, this new 17” x 7” (small on paper but looking meaty shod with a 215/55R17 tire) setup offers the sort of modular customization that one might expect, including Volkswagen roundel-emblazoned mooneye hubcaps and chrome trim rings from the factory. However, anyone faintly familiar with the VAG parts bin or OE+ movement, will quickly recognize that you can easily configure these wheels differently or mix and match other center caps and lug covers.

For now, the wheel is available in both black and white, and we found a specimen of each in the Volkswagen garage. With a box of various caps, lug covers, etc. around, we began to play with the various setups and snapped photos of each configuration we were able to devise so that those interested in this new factory rim setup might have some material with which to render their own car with these modern “steelies”.










We hear Volkswagen envisioned a multi-configuration model for the Beetle whereby owners might change their wheels week-to-week in order to keep their car looking fresh. No doubt many Beetle customers will take them up on the idea, though we’re guessing an enthusiast scene in love with steelies and the multi-configuration idea might consider fitment on other cars as well.

Worth noting, the box of caps and parts that we pulled some of these parts from also included nearly every other cap and lug cover currently offered by VW and dating back to the black plastic roundels of the Mk1 and Mk2 cars. While Touareg hardware is too big, most of these older center caps are too small. Some, like those of the Mk4, seem to fit but would likely pop out with only slight jarring.

Enjoy the photos and please post renders you might create to our forums. We’d love to see them. More angles and higher resolution can be found via our photo gallery link below.

* Photo Gallery *


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw a vid where a dealer did the same thing w/ the disc wheel. A couple of other configurations where to have the smaller hub covered w/ the VW logo and the lugs exposed. The other was to cover the the larger center hub w/ a cover (lugs hidden)


----------



## D-OriginalTopshotta (Mar 16, 2004)

I really wish they come out with some larger sizes of this wheel. For now I just hope the caps fit the 17x8 Benz steelies I have in the shed!


----------



## iron_ring (Jan 17, 2012)

I sense winter setup! Do the polished center caps fit regular OEM VW steelies?


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

These wheels are sweet. I think I'll get some to rock during summer. Now off to dealer. :thumbup:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice work, George. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I can imagine how sweet those wheels would look on mkII. Without the hubcaps.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Are these 5x112?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

i seen the first wheels on a baby blue new beetle, i was like wow that is fuken cool:thumbup: makes the car look retro as hell


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

sagerabbit said:


> Are these 5x112?


Yes.

Bill


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

any ideas on pricing as of yet?


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Weight?*

How much do these retro wheel weigh? More or less than a comparable 17 in Golf wheel?

Thanks,
2FastDre.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

nice looking wheel,i think it would work great on mk3-4 with some whitewall tires and appropriate body styling.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

sagerabbit said:


> Are these 5x112?


Yes 17" 5x112 bolt pattern


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I wonder why they decided to go with an alloy wheel that looks like a steelie instead of just making a steel wheel? I know there's weight savings, but an alloy wheel costs more. They could have made the base model Beetles a little cheaper, or slightly more profitable if they kept the price the same.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Those are really good looking wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish they made a 5x130 pattern with 911R offsets. These would be fun to put on my 914 or a longhood 911.

Would be fun to see if they could be fitted to my old W114 Benz


----------



## 99_1.8T (Jul 22, 2008)

Just picked up a set for my b5 passat. Putting tires on em hopefully next week pics should follow after.:thumbup:


----------



## vwbeetle2012owner (Mar 4, 2012)

*2012 VW Heritage CZ8 Wheels For Sale - Set of 4*

Hi, I have a set of these for sale on Ebay - just listed. Please email with questions. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17-Volkswag...ies&hash=item2a1a9298cf&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1142


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, vwbeetle2012owner.

Bill


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

Anyone know the offset? Thinking of a set for my MK4 wagon and need to check on adapters.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

B166eR - VW said:


> Anyone know the offset?


48.

Bill


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

UTE said:


> 48.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill.... Thats perfect. Stock tire size is 215/55, I would probably try to go with the stock tire size for the MK4 at 225/45. 55 would be too tall and I would like to go with something wider to give them a more beefy look. I think the narrow 7" wheel would get lost under a MK4 wagon.

Thinking maybe 25mm adapters making them an effective ET of 23 all around. Maybe 20mm up front.

cheers


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

I found a post elsewhere that stated that there were other colored caps and other beauty rings that could be purchased. Is that true?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

B166eR - VW said:


> I found a post elsewhere that stated that there were other colored caps and other beauty rings that could be purchased. Is that true?


That was the rumor. In fact, mid-level 2.5s were supposed to get a trim ring that clipped over the 'Heritage' wheel, but none have come through.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Nice. But not on a GTI.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine are going on a TDI wagon (MK4). I hope they look as good on it as they do on that GTI.


----------



## centerpunch2 (Dec 9, 2010)

B166eR - VW said:


> Anyone know the offset? Thinking of a set for my MK4 wagon and need to check on adapters.


43.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, thats one post for 48 and one for 43.


----------



## centerpunch2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, ET43 is the number cast into the back of the wheel.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe you... I would prefer 43. Then I could just use 25mm all around.


----------



## centerpunch2 (Dec 9, 2010)

see last photo in this listing
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370581931547?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

centerpunch2 said:


> Well, ET43 is the number cast into the back of the wheel.


Good catch. Factory VW wheels for the Beetle do run 43 to 48 ET. 48 is simply the standard.

Keep in mind a 5mm difference (between 48 and 43) is a whopping 1/5 of an inch.

Bill


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

1/5 of an inch is nothing but if I would have gotten 25mm/33mm adapters, I would have been poking...... Which I guess I would have dealt with it.


----------



## asphyxxia (Feb 5, 2011)

*Another set.*

I have a set listed on eBay, as well. I have the matching tires listed, too, separately - in case anyone wants both. I only drove on them from the time I bought my car until my new wheels and tires came in - about 250 miles.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320881503003?item=320881503003&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

GLWS. Just got my adapters in the mail today. So excited about putting them on tomorrow!!


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## mariovwk (Mar 28, 2012)

any body has the #part?


----------



## vwbeetle2012owner (Mar 4, 2012)

*Nice wheels B166eR!*

Hey there, glad the wheels worked out B166eR. Thanks for the pix, I was very curious what you would end up doing with them. Cool wagon 
A


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks man. I am very happy with the way they turned out. I want to space out the rears just a hair and probably lower a little more. Still dialing in the coilovers though. 

I also bought some Ronal center caps too. With small Chrome/black caps, without the VW cap and some chrome lugnuts, it will change it up a little. I'll post pics of that later today.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I think the black steel wheels without the chrome hubcaps (the 2nd photo down in the original post) would look really cool on the very Base Beetle (the one for $18.5K with a black dashboard and black running board trim instead of chrome). It would add to the austere look and would be very reminiscent of the "standard" Beetles of the late 40s/early 50s. The only thing missing would be intentional dull paint (preferably grey) on the car body!


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

Great combo options on these wheels and they look great on the Mk6 and Mk4 here. Tempted to put some on my T4...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I really dig these wheels. In fact, at the time of my Beetle purchase, I was having a lot of difficulty finding one whith these "Heritage" wheels. 

What I would really like to see is a metal option (even if made by aftermarket for the chrome (baby moon-like) hubcap and trim rings. 

Something like this, but looks more like the one on the 2012 and fits the 17": 

http://www.gowesty.com/ec_view_details.php?id=3433&category_id=2659&category_parent_id=


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Another reason I'd like to see a set of polished stainless steel trim rings, is that I just scratched my second trim ring against the curb...  

... at least w/stainless steel, I may be able to polish it out.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Anyone put white walls on the tires with these wheels? (I saw the GTI on the 1st page, but I'd want to see a Beetle.)


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

Updated photos


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I just contacted Static Coating about powdercoating my Heritage wheels white while my winter steelies are on. 

Looking forward to seeing this with 235/50 17 mounted up.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Old school, cool


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like to see someone buy these and sand them down and polish them. That or go the way of the Scirocco and powder coat them silver.


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

B166eR - VW said:


>


what size tire are you running?


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this with 235/50 17 mounted up.



You're going from 215/55/17 to 235/50/17. a wider tire? i'm sorta lost here.

also, static coating :thumbup: good choice.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

whereiswaldo7 said:


> You're going from 215/55/17 to 235/50/17. a wider tire? i'm sorta lost here.
> 
> also, static coating :thumbup: good choice.


I'm confused with your confusion. I like skinny wheels with wide tires. The overall diameter remains identical but I get an extra inch of contact patch. Nothing hard to understand about that, right?


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> I'm confused with your confusion. I like skinny wheels with wide tires. The overall diameter remains identical but I get an extra inch of contact patch. Nothing hard to understand about that, right?


it's just that most people do the opposite. wide wheels with skinny tires. i definitely understand extra rubber on the ground for go fast time!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I could be wrong here, but I believe you mean tall (diameter) and not wide. Now a days the wheels tend to be larger (17, 18, 21 inch, etc.) and run a short height profile tire. It's not a matter of skinny or wide. The width is the tread on the road...


----------



## lukkon (Jun 8, 2011)

Crappy cell phone picture for now BUT VW Heritage wheels on my MKV Rabbit, finally. 

205/40/17 fronts
215/45/17 rears 

Love they way this looks.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

lukkon said:


> Crappy cell phone picture for now BUT VW Heritage wheels on my MKV Rabbit, finally.
> 
> 205/40/17 fronts
> 215/45/17 rears
> ...


Don't know about the hole staggered tire sizes, but this does not look bad. I will have to keep and eye out for some better quality photo's to do this set up some justice.


----------



## lukkon (Jun 8, 2011)

Car is still really dirty and don't really have the time to go out for a proper shoot, but this is a little better then a cell pone picture at night lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Car looks good on the set up. Happy to see a dub that did not get taken out by sandy.


----------



## lukkon (Jun 8, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Car looks good on the set up. Happy to see a dub that did not get taken out by sandy.


Thanks a lot and yeah she's a sandy survivor thank god, I heard of numerous stories of other people's cars being washed away and electrical systems shorting out the day after the storm.


----------



## whazits (Jan 14, 2013)

*after-market wheel covers*

hi all.......bought my 2012 beetle the end of last July. really love it; but it has so much power I
thought about sprucing my heritage wheels up with some wheel covers. so far my research has
found none for this alloy wheel. anybody know of any available?? tia


----------



## mikeweezer80 (Apr 30, 2006)

do these caps work on other 17 in steelies?


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

The center cap is specifically designed to fit inside the 17 inch heritage wheel. The wheel is a mag not a steelie. If you look thru the thread you can see pics of how the wheel looks without the center cap attached. I can't imagine these will fit any other wheel without some major modifications. The center cap and beauty ring are also plastic.

Hope that helped!


----------



## mikeweezer80 (Apr 30, 2006)

Were the old school caps steel? Also do they only fit 15 in steeliness? I'm talking about the classic one


----------



## Jmedina (Jul 1, 2013)

Newb!!! First post. I have a few questions and hoping u guys can help. I have an 08mkv rabbit. All stock wheels and suspension. I have a buddy who's selling the new bettle wheels and tires. My question is what size spacer would I need to buy that would make it work. I'm not looking for any poke. I'm also considering installing my votgland 50mm lowering springs and was wondering if anyone knew if that would be compatible with the tires on the bettle wheels which are215/55/17.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

Factory tires on a mkv are 45 series, so, the beetle tires are oversized and may cause issues with lowering, spacing and speedometer reading.

I would wait until on the car before deciding on spacer sizes.

Oh.... welcome!
Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry for the bump on an old thread. I was getting ready to list my Heritage wheels for sale and wanted to get an idea of what they would fit on. That MK5 looks great with these wheels.


----------



## pbrpwrd (May 29, 2011)

Thinking of getting these for my 2012 TDI JSW. Do I need to do any modifications or anything to make them work? My car is factory stock. Thanks!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pbrpwrd said:


> Thinking of getting these for my 2012 TDI JSW. Do I need to do any modifications or anything to make them work? My car is factory stock. Thanks!


No mods to the wheels needed, but you may need to research the proper sized tires for this wheel and your car.


----------



## pbrpwrd (May 29, 2011)

Thank you, I'm still doing research.

They come stock with 215/55/17, after putting that on my car they look a little big. Looks like I might have to go with 205/50/17. Will this change my speedo at all? Anyone have any photos of a stock JSW with these wheels? My car came with the alloy porto 17" wheels, which have a 225/45/17. Looks like with the different offset of these heritage wheels that I will have to run the skinnier 205 size tire. Any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## beetlenyc (Feb 6, 2018)

*2016 Beetle Classic Alloy "Steelie" Wheels*

Does anyone have a pic of these wheels on the car without the chrome trim and center cap? Thanks.


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

beetlenyc said:


> Does anyone have a pic of these wheels on the car without the chrome trim and center cap? Thanks.




And here it is with different options I was considering just after that:




Decided on this look -


----------

